# if, whether



## kifaru

I understand idha and lau for an "if...then" sentence but how do we form a sentence when if means whether.

For example
_I wanted to know if she was married
I want to know if you have enough money
I want to know if you are going with me _


----------



## ahmedcowon

it is: ما إذا /ma edha/

أردت أن أعرف *ما إذا* كانت متزوجة


----------



## proceed

How can we use "whether" in Arabic?
Supposed that* I dont know whether Ali will come to school*, how should I create a statement?
Is this structure right?
لا أعرف ان علي سيجيء او لا


----------



## analeeh

Sort of. You use an if clause but I think it has to be structured:

لا أعرف إن جاء على أو لأ


----------



## ahmedcowon

You can say:
لا أعرف *إذا ما كان* سيأتي علي إلى المدرسة أم لا


----------



## cherine

And you can also say لا أعرف إنْ/إذا كان عليّ سيأتي للمدرسة أم لا .


----------



## proceed

شكرا كلكم


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

proceed said:


> How can we use "whether" in Arabic?
> Supposed that* I dont know whether Ali will come to school*, how should I create a statement?
> Is this structure right?
> لا أعرف ان علي سيجيء او لا



no it's not

لا أعرف إن كان عليٌ سيأتي


----------



## figgles

What the difference between سيأتي and سيجيء ?

I noticed all of the native Arabic speakers used سيأتي and the non-native speakers went for سيجيء. How can I tell when use or one the other?


----------



## proceed

I think there is no difference between them.both of them mean "come"


----------



## dkarjala

figgles said:


> What the difference between سيأتي and سيجيء ?
> 
> I noticed all of the native Arabic speakers used سيأتي and the non-native speakers went for سيجيء. How can I tell when use or one the other?



The most common verb in spoken Arabic is cognate with جاء and often اتى is considered more elevated, hence the responses in this formal setting often contain it.


----------



## Miraluv

figgles said:


> What the difference between سيأتي and سيجيء ?





> *جاء تُستَعمل لما فيه مشقّة و صعوبة أمّا أتى فتُستَعمل للمجيء بسهولة و يسر​*





cherine said:


> And you can also say لا أعرف إنْ/إذا كان عليّ سيأتي للمدرسة أم لا .



*إن / إذا هنا شرطيّتان و لا بدّ أن يكون لفعل الشرط جوابه
،و هذا الأمر ليس موجودًا فيما أتيتِ به

**:و الأمر نفسه ينطبق على*


analeeh said:


> لا أعرف إن جاء على أو لأ




*:أمّا فيما يتعلقّ بـ*


ahmedcowon said:


> لا أعرف *إذا ما كان* سيأتي علي إلى المدرسة أم لا



*هذا التركيب دخيل عن اللّغة العربية و غريب عنها تمامًا

لذا فالصواب أن يُقال

*


> *لا أعرف أسيأتي عليّ للمدرسة أم لا*



*و هذا رابط  يتحدّث فيه صاحبه عن ما أشرتُ إليه


*


----------



## tashmillions

So now I have a statement with both 'if' and 'whether'!

'I don't whether I would take the job if I got offered it' 

My attempt:

لا أعرف اذا حصلت على الوظيفة إن كنت سأقبلها.

ما رأيكم؟


----------



## PlanC

tashmillions said:


> So now I have a statement with both 'if' and 'whether'!
> 
> 'I don't whether I would take the job if I got offered it'
> 
> My attempt:
> 
> لا أعرف اذا حصلت على الوظيفة إن كنت سأقبلها.
> 
> ما رأيكم؟


Assuming it's "'I don't know whether I would take the job if I got offered it" , then a possible translation could be : لست أدري إن كنت سأقبل بالوظيفة إن عُرضت عليّ


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

reading the thread I still don't understand well the difference between:
ا) إذا كان
إذا كنت غنيا سأشتري شقة

ب) لو كان
طلب مني لو كان المتجر مغلقا

ت) إن كان
ث) ما إذا كان
ج) إذا ما كان

can anybody explain the differences please?
As far as I know, we can use both ا and ب to say "if ...".
So unless I'm mistaken both ا and ب can be used for both hypothetical conditions (if I were rich I could buy a flat) or a simple sentence (she asked me if the shop is clothed)
But for ت, ث and ج I don't understand well when to use it 

Thanks
Aurélien


----------



## Miraluv

aurelien.demarest said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> reading the thread I still don't understand well the difference between:
> ا) إذا كان
> إذا كنت غنيا سأشتري شقة
> 
> ب) لو كان
> طلب مني لو كان المتجر مغلقا




When we're talking about conditional sentences in Arabic, we can use more than just *إن, إذا, لو,* but these 3 are the equivalent for the *English "If"* (or *"Si" in French*).

*I)* We apply basically these rules when we use *إن/إذا*
*1-*The tense of the protasis and apodosis verbs is either the past or the future (*إمّا الماضي أو المضارع*).

Although the tense of the protasis verb can be the past (*hypothetically*), we can't use a verb to indicate an action that really happened in the past.

*Example*: ...*إن نمتُ البارحة **باكرًا** (If I selpt early last night...) (This is wrong and not allowed)*
The correct form*: **إن **نمت باكرًا، استيقظت/تستيقظ** باكرًا (If you sleep early, you wake up early)*

*2-إن* put the verbs into the *jussive case.*
*Example:** إن **تدرسوا**،** تنجحوا** (If you study, you succeed)*
*(and not إن **تدرسون**،** تنجحون**)*

*3-*We add *فـ *to the apodosis if:
*a)* It's a nominal sentence:* 
Example: إن جئت إلى الجامعة، فأنا في المكتبة (If you come to the university, you'll find me at the library)

b) *Its verb is in the imperative form
*Example**: إذا رأيته، فأخبره أنّني سألت عنه (If you see him, tell him I asked about him)*
*                إن فشلت، فلا تحزن (If  you fail, don't be sad) *

*c) *It's preceded by* قد/ما النافية/لن/سـ/سوف
Example: إن سرقت، فقد أثمت (If you steal, you commit a sin)*
*إن لم تساعده وقت الحاجة، فما أنت بخليل له (If you don't help him when he needs your help, then you're not a loyal friend)

إن لم تدرس، فلن تنجح (If you don't study, you won't succeed)*

*إن درست، فستنجح/فسوف تنجح (If you study, you'll succeed)*

*d) *It's a question
*Example*: *إن سنحت لك الفرصة، فهل ستغتنمها؟ (If you had the chance, will you take it?)*


*II)* When we use لو, we apply the same previous rules and the following:
*1-*The tense of apodosis verb is always in the past tense and could be preceded by *Lam لام
Example: لو استطعتُ/أستطيع ذلك، لفعلتُ/فعلتُ/لكنتُ فعلت/كنتُ فعلتُ ذلك (If I could, I would do)*




aurelien.demarest said:


> ث) ما إذا كان
> ج) إذا ما كان



Although you may see/hear a lot of native speaker use this, but it's an unforgivable common mistake resulting from the literal translation.

So "*she asked me if the shop is clos**ed*" could be translated literally:
*سألتني عمّا إذا كان المحلّ مُغلَقًا* (This is wrong) (عن+ما= عمّا)

And the correct translation would be:
*سألتني عن المحل، أَهُو مُغلق أم لا؟*


----------



## aurelien.demarest

صباح الخير يا ميرالوف
شكرا جزيلا للشرح يا صديقي هذا مفيد جدا

الى اللقاء
أريليان


----------

